# ماالذي يقوم بتدمير خلايا المخ



## happy angel (5 يوليو 2009)

*ماالذي يقوم بتدمير خلايا المخ



1. عدم تناول وجبة الإفطار 

الناس الذين لا يتناولون وجبة الإفطار سوف ينخفض معدل سكر الدم لديهم. هذا يقود إلى عدم وصول غذاء كاف لخلايا المخ مما يؤدي إلى انحلالها. 






2. الإفراط في تناول الأكل. 

الأكل الزائد يسبب تصلب شرايين الدماغ، مما يؤدي إلى نقص في القوة الذهنية .








3. التدخين 
يسبب التدخين انكماش خلايا المخ وربما يؤدي إلى مرض الزهايمر. 







4. كثرة تناول السكريات 
كثرة تناول السكريات يعوق امتصاص الدماغ للبروتينات والغذاء، مما يسبب سوء تغذية الدماغ وربما يتعارض مع نمو المخ.







5. تلوث الهواء 
الدماغ هو اكبر مستهلك للأكسجين في أجسامنا. استنشاق هواء ملوث يقلل دعم الدماغ بالأكسجين مما يقلل كفاءة الدماغ.







6. الأرق ( قلة النوم) 

النوم يساعد الدماغ على الراحة . كثرة الأرق تزيد سرعة موت خلايا الدماغ. 





7. تغطية الرأس أثناء النوم 

النوم مع تغطية الرأس يزيد تركيز ثاني أكسيد الكربون ويقلل تركيز الأكسجين مما يؤدي إلى تأثيرات سلبية على الدماغ.





8. القيام بأعمال أثناء المرض 

العمل الشاق أو الدراسة أثناء المرض تقلل من فعالية الدماغ كما أنها تؤدي إلى تأثيرات سلبية عليه. 





9 قلة تحفيز الدماغ على التفكير

التفكير هو أفضل طريقة لتمرين الدماغ . قلة تحفيز الدماغ على التفكير تؤدي إلى تقلص أو تلف خلايا الدماغ.





10 قلة الحديث مع الآخرين

الحوار الفكري مع الآخرين يساعد على ترقية فعالية الدماغ. 


*​


----------



## dodoz (5 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى ليكى يا هابى *
*موضوع مميز جداً*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 يوليو 2009)

معلومات هامه يا هابى 

ميرررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## rana1981 (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا يا هابي على الموضوع المفيد
الرب يكون معك


----------



## white rose (5 يوليو 2009)

*ياه يا هابي

هالمعلومات اكدتلي انو ربع خلايا مخي ميتين ......!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hlp:




شكرا يا حلوة لهالمعلومات

يسلموا ايديك​*


----------



## Rosetta (5 يوليو 2009)




----------



## kalimooo (5 يوليو 2009)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24326&highlight=%E1%E1%C8%D1%E6%CA%ED%E4%C7%CA

للاسف مكرر يا ملاكنا


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *ميرسى ليكى يا هابى *
> *موضوع مميز جداً*
> *يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> معلومات هامه يا هابى
> 
> ميرررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2010)

rana1981 قال:


> شكرا يا هابي على الموضوع المفيد
> الرب يكون معك


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2010)

white rose قال:


> *ياه يا هابي
> 
> هالمعلومات اكدتلي انو ربع خلايا مخي ميتين ......!!!!!!!!!!!!!:hlp:
> 
> ...


----------



## happy angel (29 أبريل 2010)

red rose88 قال:


>


----------



## Nemo (29 أبريل 2010)

ايه بس يا هابى المواضيع الجميلة دى ربنا يعوضك


----------



## hangel999 (29 أبريل 2010)

*مرسى جدا على الموضوع الجميل جدا ده *


----------



## tasoni queena (30 أبريل 2010)

شكرا هابى 

للمعلومات الجميلة دى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ارووجة (30 أبريل 2010)

معلومات مهمة
شكرا الك


----------



## happy angel (24 سبتمبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> ايه بس يا هابى المواضيع الجميلة دى ربنا يعوضك


----------



## happy angel (24 سبتمبر 2010)

hangel999 قال:


> *مرسى جدا على الموضوع الجميل جدا ده *


----------



## happy angel (24 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> شكرا هابى
> 
> للمعلومات الجميلة دى
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (24 سبتمبر 2010)

ارووجة قال:


> معلومات مهمة
> شكرا الك


----------



## النهيسى (24 سبتمبر 2010)

10 معلومات مهمه ومفيده جدا
شكرا أختنا الغاليه
*ربنا يبارككم*​


----------



## happy angel (5 فبراير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> 10 معلومات مهمه ومفيده جدا
> شكرا أختنا الغاليه
> *ربنا يبارككم*​


----------



## Egyptian Cowboy (7 فبراير 2012)

*معلومات قيمة وهامة*
*اشكرك عليها*​


----------



## MAJI (7 فبراير 2012)

معلومات مفيدة جدا
شكرا على تعب محبتك
الرب يباركك


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2012)

Egyptian Cowboy قال:


> *معلومات قيمة وهامة*
> *اشكرك عليها*​



*ميرسى لمشاركاتك*​


----------



## happy angel (28 مايو 2012)

MAJI قال:


> معلومات مفيدة جدا
> شكرا على تعب محبتك
> الرب يباركك


*
ميرسى لمشاركاتك*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (28 مايو 2012)

*طب ايه رايكوا بقي ان الاكتئاب و الانقباض ممكن يدمروا المخ و ان الحاجات الهبله دي ولا بتحوق اساسا!!!!​*


----------

